# M3 vs. Evo



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

This might be a repost 
http://individual.utoronto.ca/JDean/M3vsEVO.wmv


----------



## E60James (Nov 22, 2004)

First time I've seen it. Prety cool. Evo had no chance. Quick off the line, and turbocharged, but couldn't keep up....


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Proof that idiots can hold the steering wheel straight while they stomp the gas pedal. :dunno: :angel:


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

The stock Evo is faster than an M3. Bad driver in the Evo? Modded M3? I do think the video proves the reason I sold my WRX and bought an M Coupe. The Evo/STI crowd are a bunch of kids. He even said "c'mon ***"....... Then he loses to a slower car.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

I was pleased to see that the M3 put the guy in his place.


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

Tail between his legs that's what. He talked so much crap before and now he feels like crap, good.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

:tsk: 
I can understand the taping. After all, they were sure they'd kick the M3 ass. But when things don't go your way... do you really have to post the video for all to see?
Why do some have the urge to embarass themselves in public?


----------



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

Well clearly he could have taken the M5 since its much weaker than the M3 :rofl: Hmmmm let me see the specs.....M3...~333hp.....M5....~394....Evo....~276....clearly he knew this right?


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

NOTE TO SELF: If you see an M badge, 19inch stock wheels and the side air openings, beware :eeps:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

That video made my day....OMG I am still laughing my ass off! THANK YOU for that post! :thumbup:


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

anyone said:


> Well clearly he could have taken the M5 since its much weaker than the M3 :rofl: Hmmmm let me see the specs.....M3...~333hp.....M5....~394....Evo....~276....clearly he knew this right?


In the Evo's defense, hp being only 276?...... hp to weight ratio? The Evo is faster so I am not sure of your point. 
A hummer has more hp than my 00 M Coupe, but I doubt it is faster.


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

Come on guys/M3 fans, in all fairness, the EVO had 2 fat pigs in it. That ought to give the power-to-weight advantage to the M3.


----------



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

SBIRS said:


> Come on guys/M3 fans, in all fairness, the EVO had 2 fat pigs in it. That ought to give the power-to-weight advantage to the M3.


 :rofl:  :thumbup:


----------



## xstone (Dec 10, 2004)

anyone said:


> This might be a repost
> http://individual.utoronto.ca/JDean/M3vsEVO.wmv


r u in u or T????


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Speed00 said:


> The stock Evo is faster than an M3. Bad driver in the Evo? Modded M3? I do think the video proves the reason I sold my WRX and bought an M Coupe. The Evo/STI crowd are a bunch of kids. He even said "c'mon ***"....... Then he loses to a slower car.


I believe that the m is stock...listen to it...no intake or exhaust...I've been waiting to see this match...They advertise the Evo at 300hp...maybe if he'd open the waste gate a little more he could get a little more pull up top, but after seeing this clip... probably not enough to pull from the M3


----------



## triode (Apr 23, 2003)

*Evo is only 276 HP, and slower than stock M3*



dawgbone said:


> I believe that the m is stock...listen to it...no intake or exhaust...I've been waiting to see this match...They advertise the Evo at 300hp...maybe if he'd open the waste gate a little more he could get a little more pull up top, but after seeing this clip... probably not enough to pull from the M3


I believe the published 0-60 for the Mitsu is in 5.0 - 5.2 range, a bit slower than the M. But even if it WAS faster...would you want one? A bit too boy racerish for anyone over 18 IMO.


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

Speed00 said:


> In the Evo's defense, hp being only 276?...... hp to weight ratio? The Evo is faster so I am not sure of your point.
> A hummer has more hp than my 00 M Coupe, but I doubt it is faster.


Stock for stock, the EVO isn't faster. But if you beleive that, :thumbup:

Thanks,
Adam

PS - Well maybe in the rain or snow the EVO would be faster or right off the line a nice 0-30, but 0-100 or roll on the highway, the EVO will get STOMPED.


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

open the wastegate??? don't you mean close it to not bleed boost? 



dawgbone said:


> I believe that the m is stock...listen to it...no intake or exhaust...I've been waiting to see this match...They advertise the Evo at 300hp...maybe if he'd open the waste gate a little more he could get a little more pull up top, but after seeing this clip... probably not enough to pull from the M3


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Originally Posted by flashinthepan* 
(But 4.8 0-60 & 13.4 1/4 mile times (M3), do actually warrant respect from several "muscle" cars. I would say the M cars in general hold their own in a drag scenario.)

So the EVO in Motor Trend is 0-60 in 4.4 with a 13.2 1/4 @ 99mph. So how is the M3 faster?" Maybe very close to being even.


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

Speed00 said:


> *Originally Posted by flashinthepan*
> (But 4.8 0-60 & 13.4 1/4 mile times (M3), do actually warrant respect from several "muscle" cars. I would say the M cars in general hold their own in a drag scenario.)
> 
> So the EVO in Motor Trend is 0-60 in 4.4 with a 13.2 1/4 @ 99mph. So how is the M3 faster?" Maybe very close to being even.


Motor Trend is referring to the EVO MR... whole another beast..


----------

